# Meldhal update 11/3/07



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Saw a lot of sauger being caught, personally boated about 10 keepers in the time span that I was there, maybe 8 or 9 hours of fishing total. Caught tons of skipjacks, at times they were so thick around the boat you could simply drop a twister tail into the water and pull them out. Also managed to catch a goldeneye which was a nice treat.

Nice meeting you Cordon, was great shooting the breaze with a fellow OGF'er - hope you guys figured out the castnet


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

We had a great day fishing the dam on Saturday!! I don't think there wasn't a time I put my pole in the water and didn't land a fish. I would say our average fish we caught were bigger than any fish I have caught at the dam in the past. Usually it is all "cigars", but not today. It was none stop from 8-1 we actually left because we were tired of catching them. We landed a ton over 14", biggest of the day was a 22 1/2" and another that was 19" and fat! By far the best day I have ever had on the river or for that matter anywhere. All my fish were caught on a chartreuse vibe the other two were using minnows and jig and had just as good luck.

Fishman it was nice talking to you and having you show my buddies how to use the cast net. It was quite fun watching them "practice"! Also thanks again for the extra vibes once they found out how to "feel" the lure it was none stop for them as well. It was also nice to finally meet a fellow OGF'er out on the water only second time that has happened around here to me. Hope to make it out next weekend since it seems the "bigger" ones are moving in!!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

fishman, a goldeye, that is rare treat this far up river, i have never seen them above the falls, just lots of mooneye. any pics??


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

riverKing said:


> fishman, a goldeye, that is rare treat this far up river, i have never seen them above the falls, just lots of mooneye. any pics??


Pretty sure it was a goldeneye. Dorsal fin was definally behind the anal fin, unfourtantly I didn't take a picture. 


No problem giving you guys the Vibes Cordon, I'm in full swing deer hunting now. No time for fishing till a deer goes down! Wish I could of gotten to watch your friends throw the net, always a blast watching first timers - then again I'm no pro either.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

O.K., I'll bite.

I assume that a "vibe" is a blade bait of sorts???


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

BMustang said:


> O.K., I'll bite.
> 
> I assume that a "vibe" is a blade bait of sorts???



Yup, really popular amongst the Saugeye fishermen in the state, think it's spelled Vibe-E  Works great for saugers though!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Yup, really popular amongst the Saugeye fishermen in the state, think it's spelled Vibe-E  Works great for saugers though!


Thanks!

Even at sixty I'm not too old to learn!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey fishman, I caught what I called a mooneye on a small jigging spoon below Meldahl. My buddy caught one in a throw net also. It looked similar to a skipjack but the mouth and eyes were different. The eyes seemed bigger to me. All the years i've fished the Ohio river I've only seen three of these things. whatever they are, it would be nice to have additional bait to chose from.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

try fishing crickets, waxworms ect. about a foot down, they're alot of fun if you run into them. its easier in smaller rivers though


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

Anyone heading down to the dam tomorrow morning? We should be there around 7:30 am or so. Three of us in a deep V style boat!  I will have an OGF hat on. Holler if you see us!!


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

the guide i use in knoxville loves to use mooneys for stripers. he says they are like cotton candy to a striper. we use crickets to catch them but you must set the hook quick because they swallow the bait very fast. my biggest stripes was caught on a mooney, 32 pounds.


----------



## supersize (Apr 15, 2004)

Cordon, where is the best boat launch over there? I am going to try to get on the river soon. I've never had my boat on the river, always been a lake fisherman. I can't make it tomorrow, but might try one of the next two Saturdays.


Pete


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Cordon, I plan to be there. I haven't seen the water level near 19' down there since the spring!! I'll be on the bank though. I'll probably hit it morning and night.

Supersize, the best ramp is in Neville. It's a newer ramp and short run up to the dam. Neville is a small town on 52 and the first town after Moscow (where the nuclear looking power plant is).

CW


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll probably be out there on Sunday, depending on how deer hunting goes tomorrow *crosses fingers*


----------



## supersize (Apr 15, 2004)

Thx, CW



Pete


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishman.... Check You PM's


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Just did, not going to be out on the river tomorrow either man. Didn't get a deer today


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

Went yesterday and the bite was much slower than it was a couple weeks ago. Water was up a few feet and pretty muddy, don't know if that had anything to do with it. Managed quite a few but not many big ones. Had a couple that were 16+, but it was few and far between. Used a chartreuse vibe the whole time and most of the bigger ones were caught on it. Had to get off the water pretty early because the guys I were with weren't very climate equipped and were "cold". Plus if they aren't getting one every 5 seconds their attention wanders and they think its boring!!!!

Also, yes I use the Neville ramp its a really nice ramp but they have taken the docks out already so its not very user friendly anymore but still manageable. You would think they would keep them in later than any other ramp since this is the popular time to fish the dam. It was really elbow to a-hole down there on Saturday quite funny to watch the scum back the wall when a barge comes through! You would think that if they didn't have the exact inch from before then they weren't going to get a bite. All in all still not a bad day that was until the Bearcats game! 

Good Luck!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

How was the skipjack bite out there Cordon?


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

Fishman, 

We didn't catch any skips on Saturday. We did catch a couple small hybrids and I foul hooked a carp in the tail. Besides those all the rest were sauger/saugeyes.

Cordon


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks, was curious if they were still down there.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Went yesterday all the bait was staying down but still saw plenty of skips saw a few cought.There still there and most likely will be there till spring I would think.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

This was one of the guys I got a couple days ago. One of the biggest I have caught at the dam.

Caught on a chartreuse vibe.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

nice fish, average size a lot smaller?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

This was one of the guys I got a couple days ago. One of the biggest I have caught at the dam.
I am surprized the lock master did not give u He-- for being that close!BTW nice fish


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

They don't mess with you as long as you move when you see a barge coming or going. 

The average fish I usually get down here is 8-10". This year we have been getting some nice ones though.


----------



## PGV16 (Jan 28, 2006)

Fished Meldahl on 12/1. Got there about 9:30 and it was sunny. Caught some nice fish early (16, 17, 18 inches). As the clouds moved in I expected better fishing, but it seemed to turn off. Wind picked up and it got rough. We got off right before the rain set in about 4:00. All in all we had 10 keepers.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice fish Cordon.


Truck, the lock masters have been great this year. Apparently everyone one is doing what they should when a barge approaches - hopefully no one ruins it for us all.


----------

